
Texas Town Finds Longer Yellow Lights Drastically Reduce Traffic Violations - ourmandave
http://thedrive.com/news/26632/texas-town-finds-longer-yellow-lights-drastically-reduce-traffic-violations
======
ncbrit
Roundabouts reduce violations, accidents and unnecessary stops.

